# Foster cats (new pics 1.9.06)



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

I dont know if you guys remember but I had a foster Persian Malika? Well I eventually found her a brilliant home after 6 months of living with me, it was hard to give her up but I know she's gone to a good home. And theres always more to fill the space!
My new fosters are...
Voodoo, an adorable all black, slinky DSH who was braught to the practice after being found collapsed in the heat. i'm pleased to say a week on she is definatley ok, a little minx in fact!


























Meet this stunning girl! Still nameless at the moment but how gorgeous is she?! Is she a Bengal? Bengals are not that popular in northern England and she looks like the only 2 snow Bengals I've ever seen...Any way sorry photos a bit dim I didnt want to bother her with too much flash! she is super friendly and hopefully we can find her rightful owner.









































But wait, there's more! 

She came with these!
















6 healthy happy kitties who all look the same with very beautiful, distinctive markings. Now who knows if they are a breed, I'll guess I'll see as they grow!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

OOOOOOOO THEY ARE ALL BEAUTIFUL! lookit those babies! awwww  

voodoo is such a cute name for that kitten! 

She looks like a Reina (Queen in Spanish. That was the first name that popped into my head when I saw the first photo. She looks so Royal) or a Lily to me :love2


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Very cute


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

(kittens 11 days)
All doing very well  










































































































and voodoo(still looking for a home)


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

That mama cat looks like an exotic but I'm not an expert at cat breeds. The kittens are lovely. 
Did Mama Cat have a Caesarean? she shows shaved fur and stitches?
I hope that all these charming creatures find good homes.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

gizmocat said:


> That mama cat looks like an exotic but I'm not an expert at cat breeds.


She looks like a bengal


----------



## SamSham (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh, how adorable! Those kittens are too cute for words. Voodoo is a little beauty!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww...I want a kitten!  

They are all so beautiful...


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry I havent updated. Tally, as she is now known, had to have an emergency spey, she became very ill and it was life or death. I'm happy to say she recovered just about immediately after being spayed and is a very happy and vocal little girl. On a sad note the little girl kitten faded and passed away quite suddenly, i was quite surprised as she seemed one of the strongesty in the litter and the first to open her eyes to the world. So now the 5 boys are left and growing well and eating well and generally being noisy kittens. 4 have their eyes open completely but the largest kitten has decided he'd prefer to stay asleep and is dragging his feet about seeing the world.
And I'm also happy to say little Voodoo goes to her new home tommorrow


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry I didnt update as often as I should have!

Well Tally and babes have left me today  
They have gone to the RSPCA kennels and will begin their search for forever homes, I'm praying they done have to wait too long...especially Tally, she's too stressy for to spend too much time in a kennel environment. I wish I could have kept her *sigh*. 
I've contacted Bengal cat rescue and the lovely lady there has confirmed, in her opinion, that they are Bengal kittens. She has offered advise and will list them on the site to hopefully generate the 'right' kind of knowledgable homes, we do not want freeloaders wanting a cheap Bengal. I have also enlisted to help them where I can and may become a fosterer for them. 

I will miss them, but not the mess they've created! five 7 week old kittens rampaging around your bedroom day and night make some mess! :lol: Here are some of the best pictures I've taken to mark their farewell...
(please excuse any mess, I didnt bother to tidy up first  )


















































































































































and my fav


----------



## hybridcatt (Aug 28, 2006)

They are such beautiful cats!!They will have no problem finding homes.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its so great to see how they have grown! The mom looks like she has a sweet personality. Youve had your hands full raising these little ones. Im sure they will find wonderful homes. Their markings are so unique.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I want dis wan! :love2


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

They are sooooo cute!!!!!   I'm in love with the mom, I want her ... :fust ..... so cute!!!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So sweet, hope they find great homes!


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

They are so precious! If only I lived in the UK


----------

